# Moving on to scent articles and jumping



## LibertyME

I made my own broad jumps from wood - relatively easy and relatively cheap, but not light! There are folks that use house siding to make them lighter....

There are plans on the AKC website....https://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf (page 56)

....I assume that the same plans would be appropriate for CKC....but your know what happens when you assume LOL...

The best advice I got for the broad jump was to take my time...even though it looks simple, there are lots of places where the exercise can fall apart...
The Wait
The Send 
The actual Jump
The Front
The Finish

I started with a straight jump...the dog waits...I go to the other side of a single board (not at the end of the board like the finished exercise)...call the dog to Jump (or whatever cue you will use)...and have them sit in front (I rarely use the finish when training)

I mix in an occasional run by (because both Liberty and Trace get a charge out of running beside me)

When the dog appears confident and eager...I go to two boards...lay the boards quite close together (like 2-3") so the dog would prefer to jump rather then try to place his feet between the boards...slowly increase the distance to the distance that they will be in competition...

Then I start positioning myself at different angles (rather then directly in front)...working my way to the ends of the boards

At one point Liberty tried walking the boards...I tried laying chicken wire on the boards....it freaked her out...so I just backed up and worked on building her confidence and her jumping skills...for me that was the better choice...

One hint I got was to have the dog (initially) jump the boards in the opposite direction...because for some dogs if they jump them in the appropriate sloping direction...the boards can look like a flat surface that they can walk...if they are jumping in the opposites it doesn't because they see the top edges of the boards...

For proofing: position the boards near other objects like a wall and various ring gate materials...have a 'judge' with a clipboard near you when you work...proof for food near the boards...kids near the boards...dumb bells near the boards etc...change up the distances between boards...


----------



## goldengirls550

Chicken wire or shark lines over the broad jump work wonders. My teacher said that their should always be something to encourage more of a parabolic jump. The dog jumps up rather than just straight out. This is better on the dog's joints and back. I always keep a broom handle or yardstick on the right side of the jump so the dog learns to run out and straighten herself before finishing the recall. I don't want Layla to learn how to cut corners. My teacher said that keeping the broom/yardstick there builds muscle memory until it is automatic everytime to have a straight jump and recall.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My trainer says that the difference between Utility level exercise and the novice/open ones is that utility is 100% about CONFIDENCE because the dog works away from you. In novice and open, they work next to you. So the utility work is a whole different ballgame. That's the foundation for all utility exercises, including the articles, etc. She says that the dog has to be 100% confident in his ability in all different situations in order to show in utility. Makes sense to me.
Is the broad jump part of your utility level or your open level? Sorry, I know nothing about CKC. In AKC it's the open level, so it's still a "working next to you" exercise. 
You have to have a reliable "take it" type retrieve before you even attempt to teach articles. If your dog won't walk up to a dumbell that's lying on the floor (not having been thrown) and just pick it up and bring it to you on command, it's too soon to teach articles. 
So that's the premise of the "tie-down" method for articles, it does not allow the dog to ever make a mistake. 
You get a mat (go to www.jandjdog.com and click on "utility articles" to look at them, then you'll know how to make one) and you're going to be tying the articles down to the mat.
Here's an article that gives you some very basics of the tie-down, but from the picture of the mat I think you'll figure it out real quick anyway:
http://www.everythinggolden.com/new_page_110.htm
The article doesn't address 2 things, though...first, be sure your dog is okay with picking up a metal article! For some of them, that's the hardest part. You may need to just do play retrieves with the metal article for a while until it's not a problem.
Then, our trainer insists, only use TWO articles at first. One scented, one not. Tie down the unscented one. At first, let the dog see you put the one with your scent down on the mat. Send her to "FIND MINE" or whatever expression you pick. TONS of praise when she gets it. Progress to covering her eyes and tossing it so she can't see where it went, or better yet, have her turned away and someone else (with tongs) place it on the mat.
If she tries to pick up the wrong one, say nothing. It's tied down and she can't bring it. A lot of goldens will get nervous or confused at this point, and at first you may have to go in to her (you're about 6 feet away ideally) and help her by pointing to it and telling her sweetly, "TAKE IT" or "FIND MINE" or some such thing. Don't praise her for picking it up, only for bringing it back to you. Then BIG COOKIE PARTY and TONS of praise. If you praise her for picking up the correct one, she will come to rely on you telling her when she's right. You want to wean her off of you going in and pointing as soon as possible, because you want to teach confidence. She has to be confident that she can get it wrong, it won't matter, and that she has to KEEP TRYING until she gets it right without you coming in and telling her what's right and wrong.
When she can get the correct one EVERY time, it's time to move your training mat to different locations, not add articles. When she can get the right one EVERY time in EVERY location, NOW it's time to add articles! Then when she can get the correct one every time, in every location, with all the metal articles on the mat (all but 1 tied down), then it's time to start all over with the leather ones, in the exact same way. After that, it becomes time to start not tying them all down.
I've made this the "short course". We're still learning it ourselves, JUST learning it.
Two other points, the first from my trainer....don't do it more than 2-3 times in a row ever. The scent pools on the mats, spreads to the other articles, and confuses the heck out of the dog no matter how careful you try to be. Further, they wonder *why* they have to keep doing it, are they doing something wrong??? So just 2-3 times (she suggests 2) and then put the mat away. Maybe one more time that day, do another 2-3 times and then let it go.
The second point, from people on this forum and then verified by my trainer, it's important to do articles EVERY day until your dog is very very solid on them.
Hope that helps! 
Barb






Kohanagold said:


> We've got a retrieve now (YAY!!) most of the time in practice (on the flat). Its not perfect, but its to a point where I feel we can move on while we perfect the retrieve.
> 
> First, scent articles. I've read about this "tie down method".... how/what is that? Tie them to what? Are there any other ways or is that the generally accepted method? Today, we were throwing the ball out in the snow (we have a few feet of snow out here) and so the ball would sink and "get lost". Paige was doing a great job of using her nose to find it. Last year, she'd run around like a freak and hope that Sydney would find it for her. Sydney was more interested in her own ball this time and let Paige find them herself. I was very pleased that Paige was able to find the ball and thought maybe she could start finding me?!
> 
> I've not done any real tracking with her yet... I hope to through the winter if it warms up a few degrees though and get her moving on that. So.... she's not been taught how to use her nose at this point either. I'm not sure if that's something I should teach her (to track) first or if will have an impact on the scent work I want for obedience.
> 
> I'm also wondering... what size of articles do I want? I haven't the foggiest idea!
> 
> My question regarding jumping... I have some agility jumps (bar jumps) and I should be able to make a panel jump from one that way, but haven't a clue how to go about the broad jump. I dont want something heavy but dont have a lot of money for it either. Has anyone else made their own? Or is there somewhere that I can buy them (that will ship to Canada) for a reasonable price (considering our dollar is low on the exchange again)? I'm not exactly carpentry inclined, but have built my own teeter, jumps, and weave poles in the past (although I did end up buying my own weaves that are nicer and easier to handle). Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance, BJ & the girls


----------



## hotel4dogs

oops, sorry, missed this part, typically the articles are about the same size as your dumbell. 
I ordered mine from max200 (www.max200.com) at the suggestion of some people on this forum, and I'm very very pleased with them. It takes about 4 weeks to get them. They helped me size the articles, since bonehead has a big head and needs a custom dumbell and big articles. 




Kohanagold said:


> I'm also wondering... what size of articles do I want? I haven't the foggiest idea!
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance, BJ & the girls


----------



## hotel4dogs

This will be hard to describe, but I"ll try.
My trainer says not to use anything you can't take in the ring with you. If the dog walks over or steps on the jump, turn the first board up on it's side instead of lying down. That stops them. 
As far as cutting corners, again, she says don't use anything you can't take in the ring because our goldens are WAYYYYY too smart. They know when you do or don't have something with you.
So what she has us do (here's the hard to describe part), is stand right at the edge of the board farthest from the dog, not 2 feet away like you would in a show ring but about a foot away. Your right foot is just a little bit further from the dog than the far edge of the last board.
Call the dog to jump. When the dog is in midair, STEP with your right foot only so that your right foot and calf is blocking that corner of the jump. Your foot will be on the floor in front of the board, as if you were getting ready to walk in front of the board. Sheesh, did that make any sense? The point is to actually take a step with that foot. The first time or two, the dog may actually bump into you and that's okay. But they very very quickly learn NOT to cut that corner, because they're going to bump into you if they do! And as my trainer says, you can ALWAYS take your legs and feet into the ring with you!
After the dog has done that a ton of times, try not taking the step every so often. If the dog goes back to cutting the corner, go back to taking the step. But in the ring, they never know if you're going to take that step or not, so they're going to jump straight out every time.
I've seen this work wonders with a whole bunch of dogs, including Tito!





goldengirls550 said:


> Chicken wire or shark lines over the broad jump work wonders. My teacher said that their should always be something to encourage more of a parabolic jump. The dog jumps up rather than just straight out. This is better on the dog's joints and back. I always keep a broom handle or yardstick on the right side of the jump so the dog learns to run out and straighten herself before finishing the recall. I don't want Layla to learn how to cut corners. My teacher said that keeping the broom/yardstick there builds muscle memory until it is automatic everytime to have a straight jump and recall.


----------



## goldengirls550

Okay, I finally got my articles and gloves for christmas!!! And guess what? I've already made a tie down board this morining. Yes, I have OOD (Obsessive obedience disorder :doh. I've started training with just 3 articles (leather 5 I scented). I tied down the other two (one metal one leather). Layla seemed a bit hesitent at first but is finally "getting" it I guess. The problem is, she keeps wanting leather 3. What do I do when she keeps trying to take it. Do I interrupt her with a verbal correction or go show her the right one? I am lost! :doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs

dogs love leather. I think that's why they normally suggest you use only the metal at first.
You should start by tying down one metal and leaving one loose. When she can get the correct one all the time, then move the tie down mat somewhere else and try it. When she can get it right all the time, no matter where the mat is, and no matter who is watching and what's going on around her, then you can add another tied down (metal) article.
That's what I've been told, anyway!
When she can do it with all the metals out, and all but 1 tied, you can start trying it (still just metal) without tying them all down. 
You're not supposed to introduce the leather until she is 100% on the metals. (Again, that's what I've been told!)
We're up to all the metals, not on the mat, but not ready to introduce the leathers yet with Tito because he still makes an occasional mistake and I don't want to have to correct him. Articles are all about confidence!


----------



## MurphyTeller

goldengirls550 said:


> Okay, I finally got my articles and gloves for christmas!!! And guess what? I've already made a tie down board this morining. Yes, I have OOD (Obsessive obedience disorder :doh. I've started training with just 3 articles (leather 5 I scented). I tied down the other two (one metal one leather). Layla seemed a bit hesitent at first but is finally "getting" it I guess. The problem is, she keeps wanting leather 3. What do I do when she keeps trying to take it. Do I interrupt her with a verbal correction or go show her the right one? I am lost! :doh:


Articles is really one of those exercises you want help with - someone needs to get their eyeballs on what you are doing. I think you're moving too quickly. I always start with metal articles - and just metal articles - two at a time to start. 

I don't use a tie down method, I rub my hand in some butter so my scent combines with the butter smell - and start with two articles (one buttered one not). By the time you're working all of your metal articles you won't need a lot of butter (thus not messing up your leather articles). I only work metal articles for a while - until I know he's using his nose not his tongue, when he's methodically working the pile and when he's confidently grabbing the correct article. My general rule of thumb is 4-5 sessions of zero mistakes...Then, I'll start introducing the leather. When I start with leather I go back to two articles (one scented one not)...Only when they are working 7 metal and 7 leather separately (that's now many I articles I use) do I start combining leather and metal articles and doing a pile working up to a pile of 15 (1 scented, 4 unscented). When I take it on the road to proof I go back to 2 articles and work up quickly...

Familiarize yourself with article care - airing out between training sessions, etc. I touch every article when I'm putting them away so that we're starting with a neutral set the next day...Yes, you should be working articles every day - short sessions. When I'm working leather and metal separately I usually do two sessions am and pm - one with leather and the other metal (less setup for me honestly).

Erica


----------



## hotel4dogs

Erica, have you ever had a dog scent with his mouth? Mine does that sometimes with the metal articles. There's no food on them and I know he's not tasting anything. He doesn't do it all the time. Any advice? We're doing 6 metals, not tied down. He gets it right.
Thanks
Barb




MurphyTeller said:


> ork metal articles for a while - until I know he's using his nose not his tongue, when he's methodically working the pile and when he's confidently grabbing the correct article. Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller

hotel4dogs said:


> Erica, have you ever had a dog scent with his mouth? Mine does that sometimes with the metal articles. There's no food on them and I know he's not tasting anything. He doesn't do it all the time. Any advice? We're doing 6 metals, not tied down. He gets it right.
> Thanks
> Barb


Both mine started out scenting with their mouths - it stopped happening once they really understood the exercise - it was less "tasting" and more putting their mouths over each one as they examined the pile. Teller did it on a total of two retrieves - the next one he was defineatly air scenting - we quit for the night and he hasn't done it again. Murphy was my worrier - he'd identify the correct article and then check all of the others before picking up and returning with the correct article...two totally different styles.

I don't correct the articles - I don't try to "fix" anything - they are right or they need to try again. If they are wrong I blame myself for moving too quickly or scenting too much (go figure). In that vein I don't really care if they mouth-scent as they are learning - I know it will pass - probably will pass sooner if I'm not worrying about it!

Erica


----------



## Soda

I found that I moved too quickly with Rusty several times when teaching articles. These guys are so forgiving! I just took several steps back and made things simple even to the point of doing just two of the same kind and then adding one at at time until we were back to where we were. 

Rusty used to air scent which sometimes got him into trouble and he would choose the wrong article. We just did it over....he soon learned to be careful and check each one. I worried more about it for both of us. 

Tally hates to be wrong and before she became confident she would check them twice just to be sure. 

Funny how they all have noses but their brains work so differently.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, that's exactly what Tito does. He seemed to start doing it when I went to all 6 articles, off the tie down mat. (metal).
Tito is jus tlike Murphy! He worries. He identifies the correct one, but then goes back to "double check" his work. Then he comes in with the correct one.
If he were to pick up incorrect ones in a show, but then drop them right away, and come in with the correct one, is that an NQ??
I don't feel I can correct the articles, either. I don't know what he's smelling?? For example, it took DUMB me 2 days to figure out that he has a much harder time doing it on the carpet in my bedroom when I've been walking all over there in my bare feet right before doing the articles!! Iff he brings an incorrect one, I just take it, and send him right back out.
Barb




MurphyTeller said:


> Both mine started out scenting with their mouths - it stopped happening once they really understood the exercise - it was less "tasting" and more putting their mouths over each one as they examined the pile. Teller did it on a total of two retrieves - the next one he was defineatly air scenting - we quit for the night and he hasn't done it again. Murphy was my worrier - he'd identify the correct article and then check all of the others before picking up and returning with the correct article...two totally different styles.
> 
> I don't correct the articles - I don't try to "fix" anything - they are right or they need to try again. If they are wrong I blame myself for moving too quickly or scenting too much (go figure). In that vein I don't really care if they mouth-scent as they are learning - I know it will pass - probably will pass sooner if I'm not worrying about it!
> 
> Erica


----------



## hotel4dogs

In everyday life, Tito is very much an air scenter as well as a mouth scenter. 
When we first started doing the articles, I put them on the floor on a tie down mat (1 tied, 1 not) and told him, "FIND IT".
He immediately "coned" the air, and went directly to the desk where his liver treats were sitting for when he brought me the correct article and stood there indicating them with his nose. (like a pointer!)
What could I do except laugh and give him one? !




Soda said:


> I found that I moved too quickly with Rusty several times when teaching articles. These guys are so forgiving! I just took several steps back and made things simple even to the point of doing just two of the same kind and then adding one at at time until we were back to where we were.
> 
> Rusty used to air scent which sometimes got him into trouble and he would choose the wrong article. We just did it over....he soon learned to be careful and check each one. I worried more about it for both of us.
> 
> Tally hates to be wrong and before she became confident she would check them twice just to be sure.
> 
> Funny how they all have noses but their brains work so differently.


----------



## goldengirls550

oh wow. I feel so stupid for starting this wrong. :doh: I hope I didn't hurt her by starting with leather. I will do just two metal now and we're gonna take it really slow for a while. Thank you all so much.


----------



## MurphyTeller

goldengirls550 said:


> oh wow. I feel so stupid for starting this wrong. :doh: I hope I didn't hurt her by starting with leather. I will do just two metal now and we're gonna take it really slow for a while. Thank you all so much.


I'm certain that you didn't hurt her  We all make mistakes with our first obedience dogs (and our second and third and ...). Likely she just didn't understand what it was you were asking of her - in my opinion the scent articles are not a complicated exercise once the dogs understand what they are being asked to do - they make mistakes from time to time and its one that's prone to nervous errors. Just go slow and help her understand what it is you are asking for...

Are you using a particular method? If you switch up methods you'll likely cause more confusion - some dogs show confusion by stressing - especially those who really really want to please...So identify what method you'd like to use, possibly adapt it to your dog's style and follow it through...

Erica


----------



## AmbikaGR

goldengirls550 said:


> oh wow. I feel so stupid for starting this wrong. :doh: I hope I didn't hurt her by starting with leather. I will do just two metal now and we're gonna take it really slow for a while. Thank you all so much.


No you did not hurt her training in anyway. There are as many ways to teah this excercise as their are grains of sand on the beach. I teach it another way. i recommend you find a method tht makes sense to you and stick with it, rather than switching methods mid stream.
I tie down one metal article then I scent the leather one. Once the pup ets the idea that one is tied down and one is loose I tie down another metal one. I just continue adding tied down metal articles. I want the dog to be SUCCESSFUL and build CONFIDENCE so till he is just runs out and grabs the leather one WITHOUT sniffing them. When he does that, I go back to square one but now the leather is tied down ad I scent the metal one. And progress the same way as I did before. It does not take long before they figure it out the second time through. Then I tie down a leather and scent a leather one. Again I continue to add leathers to the tie down till i get to 5 tied down. Then I switch to metal. Once I feel confident the pup is confident I will then start to tie down one leather and one metal and alernate which tyooe I scent. I gradually add one of each to the tie down till I am sure she has the idea. I will then start working them without any being tied down.
Forgot to add what to tie down to. You can use a piece of pegboard, available at home improvement centers. I actuall use two pieces about 1 foot by 3 foot connected using those plastic tie straops - I can fold it in half and take it nywhere quite easy. I then tie strings to the articles that are tied down and then tie the other end to the board. Another way is to get a piece of plastic matting (runner) also available at local home improvement centers. Again tie the string to the article to be tied down and poke two holes cabout 3 inches apart in the mat and afix the other end of the string to the mat. You will need to doo this for each article that you tie down. This also makes it very portable, just role it up and you are good to go. Just be sure the "board" is large enough that the dog must have at east two feet on it to "work" the articles. If not the pup will return with the aricle, string and mat.


----------

